# Hooters Restaurant Closes R.I., Mass. Locations



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Famous chicken wings may not be enough to save local branches of the Hooters restaurant chain.
Eight restaurants, including locations in Warwick and Hyannis, Mass. were closed on Friday.
The company has been entangled in bankruptcy proceedings since October of 2006.
No word on when or if the restaurants will re-open.

http://www.turnto10.com/northeast/jar/news.apx.-content-articles-JAR-2007-06-22-0012.html


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

NOOOOooooooooooooooo


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

US706 said:


> NOOOOooooooooooooooo


+1
maybe they shouldn't have tried to open their own airline. Yet another reason i should leave new england!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I have fond memories of break when I was at the community college. One of my classes that I took ended at 11:50a and on Wed we had lab at 1pm. Well, most of us went to Hooters every Wed. The professor thought that it was nice of us to bring him a balloon from there (though he was sorta irked that he couldn't go too -- his words).


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wings 'n boobs should be an unbeatable business plan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

I've always thought Hooters was waaaaay overrated. Waitresses wearing not-even-skimpy outfits straight outta the 80's just never did it for me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

...a moment of silence


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

i guess sex doesnt sell anymore


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Waitresses aside, best buffalo chicken sandwhich going. There's one about 500 yds. from my house, definatley a selling point, I think =)


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll miss the hooters but I always thought the wings sucked in comparison to Buffalo Wild Wings.....which are making their way up to Mass. I agree Pearl, the buffalo sandwich is good stuff.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that stinks. went to Hooters for the first time last year in Hyannis and it was pretty decent.

waitresses were to young to pay attention to an old coot like me , but they were fun to watch


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

CONCORD, N.H. -- Labor Commissioner George Copadis said Friday that workers at three New Hampshire Hooters that closed their doors will get paid next week.
Copadis said the bankruptcy trustee in Massachusetts will write checks to the workers on Tuesday. He said they will be mailed to their last known address and should get them by July 6.
Hooters closed its doors last week in three New Hampshire locations, Manchester, Nashua and Salem. Hooters had five other locations in New England.
The closings affect 90 workers in New Hampshire of the 280 workers in the eight locations.
Workers who don't get their checks should contact the state Labor Department.


Relax ladies...The check is in the mail.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Last time I went to the one in Warwick the Waitress was probably 8 months pregnant and she had the muffin top going over her "hot" pants.


----------



## Home Wood (Oct 12, 2006)

Hooters is way over rated. The wings are decent if you get them "naked". The 80's alfits need to go. It's 2007,not 1987. They could do just fine if they would make some simple changes. The last Hooters I went to was actually the one in Hyannis a year ago.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Nooooooooooooo


----------

